
If one day you can live forever in computer - bruce_meerkat
https://996.one/p/if-one-day-you-can-live-forever-in-computer
======
a3n
Would I be any smarter than I am now? Because I'd hate to be useless and live
forever.

~~~
haspoken
No, you will be dead, but your twin the copy may benefit.

Also, it says "Let's not consider ethics for now, at least this virtual person
can indeed do creative work 24 hours a day, which is currently irreplaceable
by robots that only repeat tasks."

Humans require sleep and down time, so either you edit the virtual human copy
into something else, or it too will need the down time.

Other things to think about, who owns the computer? Who runs the computer? Who
maintains the computer?

